
ZyLAB - zylab
https://www.zylab.com/
======
zylab
ZyLAB ONE eDiscovery uses Artificial Intelligence and Data Science tools to
facilitate fact-finding missions through large or small electronic datasets
related to the business-critical projects of governmental agencies, law firms,
and companies of any size.

